# SuSE 10.0 - Samba 3.0.21 mit Problemen beim Anlegen von Benutzern



## dks (10. Mai 2006)

Ich habe einen Linux-PC mit der Suse-Version 10 incl. Samba 3.0.21 aufgesetzt.
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass über das Kontrollzentrum (Internet & Netzwerk - Samba - Benutzer - Benutzer hinzufügen) aufgesetzte Benutzer nicht abgespeichert werden.
Wird ein Benutzer hinzugefügt, bleibt der Button "Anwenden" inaktiv.
Ändere ich weitere Parameter z.B. unter "Allgemein" und setze diese wieder zurück, ist der Button "Anwenden" aktiv.
Eine Speicherung wird offensichtlich vorgenommen.
Solange ich diesen Menüpunkt nicht verlasse, bleiben die neuen User erhalten.
Wird jedoch der Menüpunkt "Samba" erneut ausgewählt, sind keine Benutzer (außer nobody) vorhanden.
Manuell aufgesetzte User sind scheinbar vorhanden, aber auch nicht sichtbar.

Die Benutzer wurden vorher unter Linux aufgesetzt und sind in der passwd enthalten.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht bzw. wie kann das Problem beseitigt werden?

Vielen Dank im voraus, für eure Hilfe.


----------

